# Remington ammo rebate @ Rogers



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I see in Rogers Christmas sale. That Remington will have a $100 off a case on shotgun shells again.


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

I did not see any Remington on there? Did I miss it? Is it with all the other ammo?


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I seen it in the Christmas sale flyer they sent me. Rebate starts next week. Brings the cost of a box to $6.90


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

JerryH said:


> I seen it in the Christmas sale flyer they sent me. Rebate starts next week. Brings the cost of a box to $6.90


An ounce of fours. Great load. Ounce of 6s out of a 16 gauge for grouse, ounce of 4s for waterfowl over decoys. Not sure it gets any better than that.


----------



## sketch21 (Jul 11, 2013)

Glad they brought the sale back! Not my favorite load to shoot, but for $6.90 a box and a free rogers hoody, i'll shoot them!

Thinking of ordering a case of 20ga and a case of 12 ga. 

I haven't shot much steel in 20ga. What shot size to guys prefer when shooting a 20ga at ducks?


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

sketch21 said:


> Glad they brought the sale back! Not my favorite load to shoot, but for $6.90 a box and a free rogers hoody, i'll shoot them!
> 
> Thinking of ordering a case of 20ga and a case of 12 ga.
> 
> I haven't shot much steel in 20ga. What shot size to guys prefer when shooting a 20ga at ducks?


My favorite has always been either 3 or 4 shot but I mostly used the 3's out of the 20.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

sketch21 said:


> Glad they brought the sale back! Not my favorite load to shoot, but for $6.90 a box and a free rogers hoody, i'll shoot them!
> 
> Thinking of ordering a case of 20ga and a case of 12 ga.
> 
> I haven't shot much steel in 20ga. What shot size to guys prefer when shooting a 20ga at ducks?


I picked up a case of#4 3inch nitro steel and will definitely be getting in on the deal again. It kills ducks very well. I shot nothing but twenty guage.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

hamernhonkers said:


> My favorite has always been either 3 or 4 shot but I mostly used the 3's out of the 20.


In 20 gauge 4s offer better pattern density than 3s, by 24%. Pellet count is 154 vs 191 per ounce. Especially important with 7/8 ounce loads, less of a consideration with one ounce loads.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

paddler said:


> In 20 gauge 4s offer better pattern density than 3s, by 24%. Pellet count is 154 vs 191 per ounce. Especially important with 7/8 ounce loads, less of a consideration with one ounce loads.


Paddler, 99% of my duck shells fired the last three years have only contained 280 grains of steel 4's or 120 pellets on average. Trust me I've had no problem killing any ducks including your favorite, the canvasback out to 35 yards with this load. So if someone is having a hard time putting 385 grains or 135 steel 3's on target then a bit of patterning or shooting pratice may be in serious order.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

hamernhonkers said:


> Paddler, 99% of my duck shells fired the last three years have only contained 280 grains of steel 4's or 120 pellets on average. Trust me I've had no problem killing any ducks including your favorite, the canvasback out to 35 yards with this load. So if someone is having a hard time putting 385 grains or 135 steel 3's on target then a bit of patterning or shooting pratice may be in serious order.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I'm just speaking about exterior ballistics. I'm not a very good shot due to a master eye problem, so I try to compensate with open chokes. That approach encourages maximizing pattern density, keeping in mind downrange velocity. Number 3s have more downrange energy than I really need, ie, at moderate muzzle velocities they will retain enough velocity to produce clean kills out to something like 53 yards. In other words, with open chokes they will run out of pattern density long before they will run out of retained velocity. Number 4s will cleanly kill at over 40 yards, so retain enough energy while providing patter density than 3s. At your 35 yards, the 4s would be a better choice, ballistically speaking. In fact, at 35 yards and in, 5s are probably the ideal shot size. I have no doubt that your loads kill cleanly in your hands. But, I'd rate my shooting skill below average, so I need all the help I can get.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Looking on Rogers site the one and only choice is #4's in the 20. I've never been a Remington shotshell fan until these rebates. Every shell so far has gone bang and it's cheap. 

The only problem is that Remington is slow with the rebate check. But you'll get it.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

JerryH said:


> Looking on Rogers site the one and only choice is #4's in the 20. I've never been a Remington shotshell fan until these rebates. Every shell so far has gone bang and it's cheap.
> 
> The only problem is that Remington is slow with the rebate check. But you'll get it.


Hey your right I had to wait 2 1/2 month for my rebate check. The rebate is a Remington rebate though and you can buy the shells anywhere and get the rebate. So if you want a different size shot it won't be a problem. Might pay a little more though.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I've shot some of the Remington shells from the last rebate offer (20 gauge #4). I agree that they do the job and they are affordable. I also agree that you have to wait a long time to get a rebate check.
R


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

3 cases of Mallard killers on preorder. 

Next spring I'll look at the rebate as a tax return!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

hamernhonkers said:


> My favorite has always been either 3 or 4 shot but I mostly used the 3's out of the 20.


I picked up several boxes of #4's and a case of #2's. What I am finding out with my 20 gauge is that the #4's work great with the IC choke, but the #2's work better with the Mod choke. Kind of wish I would have bought all #4's now.


----------



## Stimmy (Sep 10, 2007)

ordered a case for me and case for a buddy! thanks for the heads up.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Loks like they have 16 gauge for a very reasonable price. Wish they had 20 gauge 2 3/4" loads. And 5s would be sweet.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> I picked up several boxes of #4's and a case of #2's. What I am finding out with my 20 gauge is that the #4's work great with the IC choke, but the #2's work better with the Mod choke. Kind of wish I would have bought all #4's now.


If your not happy with the #2's id be happy to trade you with some #4's?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

JerryH said:


> If your not happy with the #2's id be happy to trade you with some #4's?


I think I have 4 or 5 boxes left out of the case. They are Kent Fasteel 3" 7/8 oz. #2's. What you got in #4's?


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> I think I have 4 or 5 boxes left out of the case. They are Kent Fasteel 3" 7/8 oz. #2's. What you got in #4's?


Bummer. I was hoping you had Remington 1oz #2's

I've had great success with #2's on snows up north in the 20.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

JerryH said:


> Bummer. I was hoping you had Remington 1oz #2's
> 
> I've had great success with #2's on snows up north in the 20.


I'm not a fan of Kents, but I got the case for $90. I will shoot them up, they seem to work good for birds that are out further.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for the post. 20 ga #4's ordered.

....guess I have to figure out how to duck hunt now


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> I'm not a fan of Kents, but I got the case for $90. I will shoot them up, they seem to work good for birds that are out further.


I'm really trying to remember now but I think my 20 gauge run/obsession lasted about 8 to 10 years and I think 8 new 20 bores lol.

Of all the different shells/choke combos I tried during that run I ended up settling on the kent 3" 7/8 oz load. I used the 2's for combo duck goose shoots over the blocks, the 3's for the all around jump/blocks/pass shooting duck load and then the 4's were for hunting ducks over the blocks with open tubes when I knew the shooting was gonna be close. I'd personally still pick them over any of the others as my first choice every time.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Ordered 3 cases/30 boxes. My question is with the UPC label. Do you cut that off each box or just off the case box? Never done the rebate so I don’t want to screw it up.


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

King, Yes. You have to cut the label out of EACH BOX. Kind of sucks, but that is what you have to do. I wish it were just the PC label on the case, but its per box. 10, 20 or 30 cuts!


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Tape or glue the UPC's to a sheet of paper or they get lost or misplaced. I sent them loose one time and had to fight for a full rebate.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I did the same thing as Jerry did. I cut out each UPC, and then I taped them all in rows on a blank sheet of paper. Just for good measure, I photocopied the sheet and kept it in case I had any problems with it.
R


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

He!! This deal has the potential of being as great as the $99 wader deal. lol


----------



## Stimmy (Sep 10, 2007)

JerryH said:


> He!! This deal has the potential of being as great as the $99 wader deal. lol


LOL, mine are still for sale.....

E


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

JerryH said:


> He!! This deal has the potential of being as great as the $99 wader deal. lol


Haven't used mine yet. Had to throw away one pair of La Crosse Swampfox waders, so am down to two pair. Maybe I'll use them next trip. Anybody use theirs yet?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

paddler said:


> Haven't used mine yet. Had to throw away one pair of La Crosse Swampfox waders, so am down to two pair. Maybe I'll use them next trip. Anybody use theirs yet?


I have been using mine. They are okay. I just wish the inseam was longer so it wouldn't feel like the crotch is going to rip out when I get in and out of my boat. I'm just careful with them.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

My shells were delivered today.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

JerryH said:


> My shells were delivered today.


Same.


----------

